# Archaeology Games



## Esioul (May 8, 2006)

We must all take a break from studying/working at some stage and indulge in such things:

http://www.channel4.com/history/timeteam/

(Click on Time Detectives for the Time Team one)

http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/W/weapons/index.html


----------



## Rosemary (May 9, 2006)

Great links Esioul, very interesting...Actually did quite well with the detective work!

Thanks for sharing....


----------

